# Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Oktober 2010)

Heute haben wir unseren Starter Guide für die Corsair Force Reihe Online gestellt. (German)

*Hier Klicken* um zum Guide zu gelangen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön und vorallem verständlich geschrieben, ist ja leider oft nicht der Fall!! Du könntest allerdings noch darauf eingehen ob man nun einen gewissen Speicherplatz frei lassen sollte oder nicht. Wenn man es nicht braucht solltest du es auch in den Guide einfügen ansonste gefällt mir der Guide äuserst gut, super!!! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Ganze auch oben anpinnen nicht das er in den tiefen des Forums verschwindet.


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
ja soweit echt ne schöne Anleitung 
Man könnte bzw. sollte vlt noch erwähnen das die SSD im IDE modus laufen muß und noch viel wichtiger, im* Legacy IDE mode*.
Wenn man sie im *Native IDE mode* betreibt wird sie von HDD Erase (Secure Erase) nicht erkannt und das programm stürzt sogar ab!

Hier meine ergebnisse nach dem Urlöschen der SSD.

*Vorher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also an alle Corsair Force besitzter...wenn ihr ähnlich schlechte 
schreibwerte habt lohnt sich ein zurücksetzten auf alle fälle!
Und das "vorher" bild ist mit der neuen SSD entstanden, nicht 
erst nach monaten


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar


----------

